# Need help please! Adrenals question



## audrealjade (Mar 29, 2012)

My doctor wanted me to graph my temps this week before putting me on Cortef and Armour. My testing last month showed low cortisol all day, low free T3, high reverse T3 and normal free T4. 
I did the temp tracking and my temps never dropped below 98.1 but were off by 0.6 degrees over the course of the week. What does this mean?! I thought hypothyroid and adrenal fatigue showed low and unstable temps?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

audrealjade said:


> My doctor wanted me to graph my temps this week before putting me on Cortef and Armour. My testing last month showed low cortisol all day, low free T3, high reverse T3 and normal free T4.
> I did the temp tracking and my temps never dropped below 98.1 but were off by 0.6 degrees over the course of the week. What does this mean?! I thought hypothyroid and adrenal fatigue showed low and unstable temps?


I don't have an answer for you but maybe one of our other posters will. Several here have adrenal fatigue.


----------



## audrealjade (Mar 29, 2012)

I just thought it was so strange my temps were higher and unstable versus low and unstable. I tried taking T3 a month ago without adrenal support and literally felt like I was dying. Thank you Andros for your advice during that time, I think it kept things from getting worse!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

audrealjade said:


> I just thought it was so strange my temps were higher and unstable versus low and unstable. I tried taking T3 a month ago without adrenal support and literally felt like I was dying. Thank you Andros for your advice during that time, I think it kept things from getting worse!


You are certainly welcome. You have made my day!!!


----------

